# Cabinet For Small Parts / Tools



## vertcnc (Jan 2, 2016)

Here is a cabinet I have built for storing small fasteners and tooling. I have shared this on another forum and thought it may be of interest here.
The frame is built from 80/20 extrusions.

The parts containers were purchased from Harbor Freight with a discount coupon found here.
http://www.hfqpdb.com/coupons/204_ITEM_20_BIN_PORTABLE_PARTS_STORAGE_CASE_1446503284.8555.JPG
There is 9 per visit limit, but some stores will let you purchase as many as needed. So may have to make a few trips.  I also have seen the Stanley brand on sale for similar price at Menards if your in the midwest

The BB drawer slides were purchased here.
http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-tt100-economy-100-lb-full-extension-drawer-slide-kvtt100

The drawer components are configured to allow the lids to be opened over center allowing a stay open feature, also each container can be lifted out and taken to work location.

The components for the drawer were cnc machined from 6061 alum. bar stock.
If anyone is interested I would be willing to share cad files for drawer components. Been contemplating offering the drawer components as a kit, but not sure it would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Matabele (Jan 2, 2016)

Awesome idea, nicely done!!! The only thing I would try and add would be some kind of labelling...maybe some stick on labels on the yellow clips?


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow! That is a very, very nice setup to say the least. I have the same concern about labeling, however. A fellow could spend a lot of time rifling through the drawers to find the one special item that you need. We've all been there:  You know that the item is there in one of the drawers, but which one??


----------



## vertcnc (Jan 2, 2016)

Matabele said:


> Awesome idea, nicely done!!! The only thing I would try and add would be some kind of labelling...maybe some stick on labels on the yellow clips?


Can't take credit for the idea. Someone over on the Garage Journal had made one out of wood.  Working on labeling, just haven't got that far yet.


----------



## kvt (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice,  That will hold a lot of stuff.   Computerized inventory would be good. list would be nice.


----------



## mzayd3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Holy moly! Nice work! How many hours do you have invested?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vertcnc (Jan 3, 2016)

mzayd3 said:


> Holy moly! Nice work! How many hours do you have invested?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Can't really remember total time involved, kind of built as time allowed.  I think 4-5 days total.


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 3, 2016)

That's an awesome parts cabinet!  I wish I had room for something that big, but I've been planning a much simpler build for the HF parts bins: a single stack of them on casters made with a frame of square tubing and having the bins lay on angle pieces.

For identification, I just made 1/2" labels with a Brother label printer and stuck them on the handle.


----------



## vertcnc (Jan 3, 2016)

DoogieB said:


> That's an awesome parts cabinet!  I wish I had room for something that big, but I've been planning a much simpler build for the HF parts bins: a single stack of them on casters made with a frame of square tubing and having the bins lay on angle pieces.
> 
> For identification, I just made 1/2" labels with a Brother label printer and stuck them on the handle.



I made the parts for my brother, who made one out of the same extrusions, but a single stack about 18 bins tall.   I have the brother label maker also, just haven't got around to organizing everything yet.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 3, 2016)

Awesome cabinet!


----------

